# MAC Bronzer: Golden vs. Refined Golden



## exballerina (Dec 13, 2005)

I have the Refined Golden but I'd just like to know how Golden is different from it. 

When comparing its finishes, color, application, how are the two different?

Thanks, girlies!


----------



## bellezzadolce (Dec 13, 2005)

Refined golden has goen the the jet-milled process, therefore the texture is softer and the colr is more refined than golden.  Think of it as flour through a sifter, its more refined .


----------



## firefly (Dec 14, 2005)

refined golden is a bit darker and has more shimmer. i chose golden b/c i wanted minimal shimmer


----------

